# hald 0.5.9-r1 update issues

## Uzytkownik

1. With hald 0.5.9-r1 it freeze on start up (it never finish start-stop command or mark it as error started despite pgrep shows it and lshal works).

2. Since 2.6.21-suspend (upgraded from .1 :Cool:  hald battery stop working. What can be wrong?

----------

## Uzytkownik

From hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes:

```
[17458]: 21:59:43.728 [D] probe-smbios.c:99: Copying system.chassis.type -> smbi

os.chassis.type

21:59:43.729 [D] hald_dbus.c:1550: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer, ke

y=smbios.chassis.type

21:59:43.730 [W] device_info.c:983: Unhandled rule (0)!

```

Last one is repeated infinitly.

----------

## Uzytkownik

With < 2.6.20 all works perfectly. It has 3 more devices in lshal (battery, screen and power managing). What;s wrong?

----------

## shockertwin

The latest hal daemon licks nuts. THIS IS THE WORST CONTRAPTION EVER. IT IS BUGGY AND UNSTABLE. I dont know how on earth this EVER made it to stable. First off, none of my mounts work properly. CDROM drives cant mount. If i comment them in fstab, they dont exist and i cant mount them. If i uncomment them i am unprivileged to mount them as my normal user.

It is trying to mount EVEYRHTING. Every single partition. I have multiple mount points to my root partition. Its driving me UP THE WALL. So PLEASE, for the love of God move it backwards!!!!

----------

## John R. Graham

Have you gone ahead and rolled it back yourself?  Do you need help?

- John

----------

## shockertwin

yes, yes i have, and i am much happier.

----------

## JohnN

Do know what is the last version that didn't do this? The same problem, plus issues with the latest udev changes, is driving me nuts too, and I'd like to revert as well. My /distfiles directory show so many versions I'm not sure which I was running before.

----------

## shockertwin

The version directly prior to the latest version is the one i was using. I am in a different computer right now so i am not realyl able to check since i dont have ssh turned on at the moment. I can give it a check later for you though.

----------

## John R. Graham

 *JohnN wrote:*   

> Do know what is the last version that didn't do this? The same problem, plus issues with the latest udev changes, is driving me nuts too, and I'd like to revert as well. My /distfiles directory show so many versions I'm not sure which I was running before.

 Try

```
tac /var/log/emerge.log | grep "completed.*sys-apps/hal" | head
```

That'll show you up to the last 10 times you've emerged hal.  Just choose the next to the last version.   :Smile: 

- John

----------

## Monkeh

It got into stable because it works just fine on every machine it was tested on.. including two of mine. Instead of ranting and providing no actual information, how about you try posting details of hardware, software, any custom config changes, and perhaps try to actually help people fix your problem?

----------

## MiPo

Hi, I also have a bold problem concerning with the hald, which I try to track down... but still not found. I even asked the big google, read every bugreport and so on... nobody else seems to have the same problem like me.

Now my problem:

With release 0.5.9-r1 hald daemon goes in an endless loop eating all my cputime... just after starting it via

```
/etc/init.d/hald start
```

But when I got back to release 0.5.7.1-r5 (with a backward etc-update) everything is ok again. And furthermore I testet one other thing: I took the hald-0.5.9-r1.tgz from the distfiles and made a 

```
./configure
```

,

```
make
```

 and

```
make install
```

 as root and when I start this one... yes - everything is ok. Afterwards I uninstalled it. So I asked me, something could be wrong with the installation in gentoo way.

Basically the facts:

* kernel 2.6.21-r5 suspend sources

* dbus 1.0.2-r2

* FSC Athlon64, 3400MHz, running in x86 mode, 1GB Ram

* the FSC board is a VIA which I use for SATA and PATA with the new sata drivers

* NVIDIA 5900XT on board, with nvidia-drivers

* Hauppauge WinPCI on board, with kernel-drivers

Here is some output of hald when running it with 

```
hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes
```

: Before I did: 

```
emerge hal
```

, 

```
etc-update
```

 with -5 and 

```
/etc/init.d/hald stop
```

[code:1:9b613a1107]

19:08:41.484 [I] hald.c:532: hal 0.5.9

19:08:41.485 [I] hald.c:597: Will not daemonize

19:08:41.486 [I] hald_dbus.c:4806: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-3Dt1hxtPxg,guid=fdf5f503195d9ac1855aa3004676bc19

Runner started - allowed paths are '/usr/libexec:/usr/lib/hal/scripts:/usr/bin'

19:08:41.493 [I] hald_runner.c:299: Runner has pid 5306

19:08:41.494 [I] hald_runner.c:180: runner connection is 0x80955a8

19:08:41.496 [I] mmap_cache.c:242: Cache needs update

19:08:41.497 [I] mmap_cache.c:161: Regenerating fdi cache..

Run started hald-generate-fdi-cache (10000) (0)

!  full path is '/usr/libexec/hald-generate-fdi-cache', program_dir is '/usr/libexec'

19:08:41.504 [I] create_cache.c:608: Loading rules

19:08:41.701 [I] create_cache.c:674: preprobe: offset=00000014, size=424

19:08:41.703 [I] create_cache.c:676: information: offset=000001bc, size=61640

19:08:41.703 [I] create_cache.c:678: policy: offset=0000f284, size=24544

19:08:41.704 [I] create_cache.c:680: Generating rules done (occupying 86628 bytes)

/usr/libexec/hald-generate-fdi-cache exited

19:08:41.704 [I] mmap_cache.c:137: In regen_cache_cb exit_type=0, return_code=0

19:08:41.704 [E] mmap_cache.c:190: fdi cache regeneration failed!

19:08:41.704 [I] mmap_cache.c:193: fdi cache generation done

19:08:41.704 [I] mmap_cache.c:251: cache mtime is 1182186313

19:08:41.705 [I] mmap_cache.c:81: preprobe: offset=00000014, size=424

19:08:41.705 [I] mmap_cache.c:83: information: offset=000001bc, size=61640

19:08:41.705 [I] mmap_cache.c:85: policy: offset=0000f284, size=24544

19:08:41.706 [I] osspec.c:749: Synthesizing sysfs events...

19:08:41.707 [I] coldplug.c:89: dev_root is /dev

19:08:41.851 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/loop0' -> '/dev/loop/0'

19:08:41.852 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/loop1' -> '/dev/loop/1'

19:08:41.852 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/loop2' -> '/dev/loop/2'

19:08:41.852 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/loop3' -> '/dev/loop/3'

19:08:41.853 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/loop4' -> '/dev/loop/4'

19:08:41.853 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/loop5' -> '/dev/loop/5'

19:08:41.853 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/loop6' -> '/dev/loop/6'

19:08:41.853 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/loop7' -> '/dev/loop/7'

19:08:41.853 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/sda' -> '/dev/sda'

19:08:41.853 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/sda/sda1' -> '/dev/sda1'

19:08:41.853 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/sda/sda2' -> '/dev/sda2'

19:08:41.853 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/sda/sda3' -> '/dev/sda3'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/sda/sda5' -> '/dev/sda5'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/sda/sda6' -> '/dev/sda6'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/sda/sda7' -> '/dev/sda7'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/sda/sda8' -> '/dev/sda8'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/sdb' -> '/dev/sdb'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/sdb/sdb1' -> '/dev/sdb1'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/sdb/sdb2' -> '/dev/sdb2'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/sdc' -> '/dev/sdc'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/block/sr0' -> '/dev/sr0'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/dvb/dvb0.audio0' -> '/dev/dvb/adapter0/audio0'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/dvb/dvb0.ca0' -> '/dev/dvb/adapter0/ca0'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/dvb/dvb0.demux0' -> '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/dvb/dvb0.dvr0' -> '/dev/dvb/adapter0/dvr0'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/dvb/dvb0.frontend0' -> '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/dvb/dvb0.net0' -> '/dev/dvb/adapter0/net0'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/dvb/dvb0.osd0' -> '/dev/dvb/adapter0/osd0'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/dvb/dvb0.video0' -> '/dev/dvb/adapter0/video0'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/input/input0/event0' -> '/dev/input/event0'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/input/input1/event1' -> '/dev/input/event1'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/input/input2/event2' -> '/dev/input/event2'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/input/input3/event3' -> '/dev/input/event3'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/input/input3/mouse0' -> '/dev/input/mouse0'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/input/input4/event4' -> '/dev/input/event4'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/input/mice' -> '/dev/input/mice'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/scsi_generic/sg0' -> '/dev/sg0'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/scsi_generic/sg1' -> '/dev/sg1'

19:08:41.854 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/scsi_generic/sg2' -> '/dev/sg2'

19:08:41.855 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/scsi_generic/sg3' -> '/dev/sg3'

19:08:41.855 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/video4linux/vbi0' -> '/dev/v4l/vbi0'

19:08:41.855 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/class/video4linux/video0' -> '/dev/v4l/video0'

19:08:41.855 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/admmidi' -> '/dev/admmidi'

19:08:41.855 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/adsp' -> '/dev/sound/adsp'

19:08:41.855 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/amidi' -> '/dev/amidi'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/audio' -> '/dev/sound/audio'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/controlC0' -> '/dev/snd/controlC0'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/dmmidi' -> '/dev/dmmidi'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/dsp' -> '/dev/sound/dsp'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/hwC0D0' -> '/dev/snd/hwC0D0'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/hwC0D2' -> '/dev/snd/hwC0D2'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/midi' -> '/dev/midi'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/midiC0D0' -> '/dev/snd/midiC0D0'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/midiC0D1' -> '/dev/snd/midiC0D1'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/midiC0D2' -> '/dev/snd/midiC0D2'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/mixer' -> '/dev/sound/mixer'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/pcmC0D0c' -> '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/pcmC0D0p' -> '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/pcmC0D1c' -> '/dev/snd/pcmC0D1c'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/pcmC0D2c' -> '/dev/snd/pcmC0D2c'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/pcmC0D2p' -> '/dev/snd/pcmC0D2p'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:09.0/card0/pcmC0D3p' -> '/dev/snd/pcmC0D3p'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-0:1.0/usbdev2.1_ep81' -> '/dev/usbdev2.1_ep81'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/lp0' -> '/dev/usb/lp0'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/usbdev2.2_ep01' -> '/dev/usbdev2.2_ep01'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/usbdev2.2_ep82' -> '/dev/usbdev2.2_ep82'

19:08:41.866 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-1/usbdev2.2' -> '/dev/bus/usb/002/002'

19:08:41.867 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-1/usbdev2.2_ep00' -> '/dev/usbdev2.2_ep00'

19:08:41.867 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/usbdev2.1' -> '/dev/bus/usb/002/001'

19:08:41.867 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/usbdev2.1_ep00' -> '/dev/usbdev2.1_ep00'

19:08:41.867 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb3/3-0:1.0/usbdev3.1_ep81' -> '/dev/usbdev3.1_ep81'

19:08:41.867 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb3/usbdev3.1' -> '/dev/bus/usb/003/001'

19:08:41.867 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb3/usbdev3.1_ep00' -> '/dev/usbdev3.1_ep00'

19:08:41.867 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb4/4-0:1.0/usbdev4.1_ep81' -> '/dev/usbdev4.1_ep81'

19:08:41.867 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb4/usbdev4.1' -> '/dev/bus/usb/004/001'

19:08:41.875 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb4/usbdev4.1_ep00' -> '/dev/usbdev4.1_ep00'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.3/usb5/5-0:1.0/usbdev5.1_ep81' -> '/dev/usbdev5.1_ep81'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.3/usb5/usbdev5.1' -> '/dev/bus/usb/005/001'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.3/usb5/usbdev5.1_ep00' -> '/dev/usbdev5.1_ep00'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4/usb1/1-0:1.0/usbdev1.1_ep81' -> '/dev/usbdev1.1_ep81'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0/usbdev1.3_ep02' -> '/dev/usbdev1.3_ep02'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4/usb1/1-7/1-7:1.0/usbdev1.3_ep81' -> '/dev/usbdev1.3_ep81'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4/usb1/1-7/usbdev1.3' -> '/dev/bus/usb/001/003'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4/usb1/1-7/usbdev1.3_ep00' -> '/dev/usbdev1.3_ep00'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4/usb1/usbdev1.1' -> '/dev/bus/usb/001/001'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4/usb1/usbdev1.1_ep00' -> '/dev/usbdev1.1_ep00'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/platform/serial8250/ttyS1' -> '/dev/ttyS1'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/platform/serial8250/ttyS2' -> '/dev/ttyS2'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/platform/serial8250/ttyS3' -> '/dev/ttyS3'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/platform/vesafb.0/fb0' -> '/dev/fb/0'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:08/ttyS0' -> '/dev/ttyS0'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/cpuid/cpu0' -> '/dev/cpu/0/cpuid'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/mem/full' -> '/dev/full'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/mem/kmem' -> '/dev/kmem'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/mem/kmsg' -> '/dev/kmsg'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/mem/mem' -> '/dev/mem'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/mem/null' -> '/dev/null'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/mem/port' -> '/dev/port'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/mem/random' -> '/dev/random'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/mem/urandom' -> '/dev/urandom'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/mem/zero' -> '/dev/zero'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/misc/agpgart' -> '/dev/misc/agpgart'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/misc/nvram' -> '/dev/nvram'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/misc/psaux' -> '/dev/misc/psaux'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/misc/rtc' -> '/dev/misc/rtc'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/misc/snapshot' -> '/dev/snapshot'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/msr/msr0' -> '/dev/cpu/0/msr'

19:08:41.876 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/seq' -> '/dev/snd/seq'

19:08:41.877 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer' -> '/dev/sound/sequencer'

19:08:41.877 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer2' -> '/dev/sound/sequencer2'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/timer' -> '/dev/snd/timer'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/console' -> '/dev/console'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptmx' -> '/dev/ptmx'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptya0' -> '/dev/ptya0'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptya1' -> '/dev/ptya1'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptya2' -> '/dev/ptya2'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptya3' -> '/dev/ptya3'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptya4' -> '/dev/ptya4'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptya5' -> '/dev/ptya5'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptya6' -> '/dev/ptya6'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptya7' -> '/dev/ptya7'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptya8' -> '/dev/ptya8'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptya9' -> '/dev/ptya9'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyaa' -> '/dev/ptyaa'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyab' -> '/dev/ptyab'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyac' -> '/dev/ptyac'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyad' -> '/dev/ptyad'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyae' -> '/dev/ptyae'

19:08:41.886 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyaf' -> '/dev/ptyaf'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyb0' -> '/dev/ptyb0'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyb1' -> '/dev/ptyb1'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyb2' -> '/dev/ptyb2'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyb3' -> '/dev/ptyb3'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyb4' -> '/dev/ptyb4'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyb5' -> '/dev/ptyb5'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyb6' -> '/dev/ptyb6'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyb7' -> '/dev/ptyb7'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyb8' -> '/dev/ptyb8'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyb9' -> '/dev/ptyb9'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyba' -> '/dev/ptyba'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptybb' -> '/dev/ptybb'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptybc' -> '/dev/ptybc'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptybd' -> '/dev/ptybd'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptybe' -> '/dev/ptybe'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptybf' -> '/dev/ptybf'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyc0' -> '/dev/ptyc0'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyc1' -> '/dev/ptyc1'

19:08:41.887 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyc2' -> '/dev/ptyc2'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyc3' -> '/dev/ptyc3'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyc4' -> '/dev/ptyc4'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyc5' -> '/dev/ptyc5'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyc6' -> '/dev/ptyc6'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyc7' -> '/dev/ptyc7'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyc8' -> '/dev/ptyc8'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyc9' -> '/dev/ptyc9'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyca' -> '/dev/ptyca'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptycb' -> '/dev/ptycb'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptycc' -> '/dev/ptycc'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptycd' -> '/dev/ptycd'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyce' -> '/dev/ptyce'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptycf' -> '/dev/ptycf'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyd0' -> '/dev/ptyd0'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyd1' -> '/dev/ptyd1'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyd2' -> '/dev/ptyd2'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyd3' -> '/dev/ptyd3'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyd4' -> '/dev/ptyd4'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyd5' -> '/dev/ptyd5'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyd6' -> '/dev/ptyd6'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyd7' -> '/dev/ptyd7'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyd8' -> '/dev/ptyd8'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyd9' -> '/dev/ptyd9'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyda' -> '/dev/ptyda'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptydb' -> '/dev/ptydb'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptydc' -> '/dev/ptydc'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptydd' -> '/dev/ptydd'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyde' -> '/dev/ptyde'

19:08:41.943 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptydf' -> '/dev/ptydf'

19:08:41.944 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptye0' -> '/dev/ptye0'

19:08:41.944 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptye1' -> '/dev/ptye1'

19:08:41.944 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptye2' -> '/dev/ptye2'

19:08:41.944 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptye3' -> '/dev/ptye3'

19:08:41.944 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptye4' -> '/dev/ptye4'

19:08:41.944 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptye5' -> '/dev/ptye5'

19:08:41.944 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptye6' -> '/dev/ptye6'

19:08:41.944 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptye7' -> '/dev/ptye7'

19:08:41.944 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptye8' -> '/dev/ptye8'

19:08:41.944 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptye9' -> '/dev/ptye9'

19:08:41.968 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyea' -> '/dev/ptyea'

19:08:41.968 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyeb' -> '/dev/ptyeb'

19:08:41.968 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyec' -> '/dev/ptyec'

19:08:41.968 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyed' -> '/dev/ptyed'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyee' -> '/dev/ptyee'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyef' -> '/dev/ptyef'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyp0' -> '/dev/ptyp0'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyp1' -> '/dev/ptyp1'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyp2' -> '/dev/ptyp2'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyp3' -> '/dev/ptyp3'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyp4' -> '/dev/ptyp4'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyp5' -> '/dev/ptyp5'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyp6' -> '/dev/ptyp6'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyp7' -> '/dev/ptyp7'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyp8' -> '/dev/ptyp8'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyp9' -> '/dev/ptyp9'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptypa' -> '/dev/ptypa'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptypb' -> '/dev/ptypb'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptypc' -> '/dev/ptypc'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptypd' -> '/dev/ptypd'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptype' -> '/dev/ptype'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptypf' -> '/dev/ptypf'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyq0' -> '/dev/ptyq0'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyq1' -> '/dev/ptyq1'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyq2' -> '/dev/ptyq2'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyq3' -> '/dev/ptyq3'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyq4' -> '/dev/ptyq4'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyq5' -> '/dev/ptyq5'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyq6' -> '/dev/ptyq6'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyq7' -> '/dev/ptyq7'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyq8' -> '/dev/ptyq8'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyq9' -> '/dev/ptyq9'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyqa' -> '/dev/ptyqa'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyqb' -> '/dev/ptyqb'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyqc' -> '/dev/ptyqc'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyqd' -> '/dev/ptyqd'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyqe' -> '/dev/ptyqe'

19:08:41.969 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyqf' -> '/dev/ptyqf'

19:08:41.970 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyr0' -> '/dev/ptyr0'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyr1' -> '/dev/ptyr1'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyr2' -> '/dev/ptyr2'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyr3' -> '/dev/ptyr3'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyr4' -> '/dev/ptyr4'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyr5' -> '/dev/ptyr5'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyr6' -> '/dev/ptyr6'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyr7' -> '/dev/ptyr7'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyr8' -> '/dev/ptyr8'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyr9' -> '/dev/ptyr9'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyra' -> '/dev/ptyra'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyrb' -> '/dev/ptyrb'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyrc' -> '/dev/ptyrc'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyrd' -> '/dev/ptyrd'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyre' -> '/dev/ptyre'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyrf' -> '/dev/ptyrf'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptys0' -> '/dev/ptys0'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptys1' -> '/dev/ptys1'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptys2' -> '/dev/ptys2'

19:08:41.985 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptys3' -> '/dev/ptys3'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptys4' -> '/dev/ptys4'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptys5' -> '/dev/ptys5'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptys6' -> '/dev/ptys6'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptys7' -> '/dev/ptys7'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptys8' -> '/dev/ptys8'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptys9' -> '/dev/ptys9'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptysa' -> '/dev/ptysa'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptysb' -> '/dev/ptysb'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptysc' -> '/dev/ptysc'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptysd' -> '/dev/ptysd'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyse' -> '/dev/ptyse'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptysf' -> '/dev/ptysf'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyt0' -> '/dev/ptyt0'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyt1' -> '/dev/ptyt1'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyt2' -> '/dev/ptyt2'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyt3' -> '/dev/ptyt3'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyt4' -> '/dev/ptyt4'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyt5' -> '/dev/ptyt5'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyt6' -> '/dev/ptyt6'

19:08:41.986 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyt7' -> '/dev/ptyt7'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyt8' -> '/dev/ptyt8'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyt9' -> '/dev/ptyt9'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyta' -> '/dev/ptyta'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptytb' -> '/dev/ptytb'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptytc' -> '/dev/ptytc'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptytd' -> '/dev/ptytd'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyte' -> '/dev/ptyte'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptytf' -> '/dev/ptytf'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyu0' -> '/dev/ptyu0'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyu1' -> '/dev/ptyu1'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyu2' -> '/dev/ptyu2'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyu3' -> '/dev/ptyu3'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyu4' -> '/dev/ptyu4'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyu5' -> '/dev/ptyu5'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyu6' -> '/dev/ptyu6'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyu7' -> '/dev/ptyu7'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyu8' -> '/dev/ptyu8'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyu9' -> '/dev/ptyu9'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyua' -> '/dev/ptyua'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyub' -> '/dev/ptyub'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyuc' -> '/dev/ptyuc'

19:08:42.006 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyud' -> '/dev/ptyud'

19:08:42.007 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyue' -> '/dev/ptyue'

19:08:42.007 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyuf' -> '/dev/ptyuf'

19:08:42.007 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyv0' -> '/dev/ptyv0'

19:08:42.007 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyv1' -> '/dev/ptyv1'

19:08:42.007 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyv2' -> '/dev/ptyv2'

19:08:42.007 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyv3' -> '/dev/ptyv3'

19:08:42.007 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyv4' -> '/dev/ptyv4'

19:08:42.007 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyv5' -> '/dev/ptyv5'

19:08:42.007 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyv6' -> '/dev/ptyv6'

19:08:42.007 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyv7' -> '/dev/ptyv7'

19:08:42.007 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyv8' -> '/dev/ptyv8'

19:08:42.007 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyv9' -> '/dev/ptyv9'

19:08:42.007 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyva' -> '/dev/ptyva'

19:08:42.007 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyvb' -> '/dev/ptyvb'

19:08:42.007 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyvc' -> '/dev/ptyvc'

19:08:42.007 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyvd' -> '/dev/ptyvd'

19:08:42.007 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyve' -> '/dev/ptyve'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyvf' -> '/dev/ptyvf'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyw0' -> '/dev/ptyw0'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyw1' -> '/dev/ptyw1'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyw2' -> '/dev/ptyw2'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyw3' -> '/dev/ptyw3'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyw4' -> '/dev/ptyw4'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyw5' -> '/dev/ptyw5'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyw6' -> '/dev/ptyw6'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyw7' -> '/dev/ptyw7'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyw8' -> '/dev/ptyw8'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyw9' -> '/dev/ptyw9'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptywa' -> '/dev/ptywa'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptywb' -> '/dev/ptywb'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptywc' -> '/dev/ptywc'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptywd' -> '/dev/ptywd'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptywe' -> '/dev/ptywe'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptywf' -> '/dev/ptywf'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyx0' -> '/dev/ptyx0'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyx1' -> '/dev/ptyx1'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyx2' -> '/dev/ptyx2'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyx3' -> '/dev/ptyx3'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyx4' -> '/dev/ptyx4'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyx5' -> '/dev/ptyx5'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyx6' -> '/dev/ptyx6'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyx7' -> '/dev/ptyx7'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyx8' -> '/dev/ptyx8'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyx9' -> '/dev/ptyx9'

19:08:42.039 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyxa' -> '/dev/ptyxa'

19:08:42.040 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyxb' -> '/dev/ptyxb'

19:08:42.040 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyxc' -> '/dev/ptyxc'

19:08:42.040 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyxd' -> '/dev/ptyxd'

19:08:42.040 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyxe' -> '/dev/ptyxe'

19:08:42.040 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyxf' -> '/dev/ptyxf'

19:08:42.040 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyy0' -> '/dev/ptyy0'

19:08:42.040 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyy1' -> '/dev/ptyy1'

19:08:42.040 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyy2' -> '/dev/ptyy2'

19:08:42.040 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyy3' -> '/dev/ptyy3'

19:08:42.040 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyy4' -> '/dev/ptyy4'

19:08:42.040 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyy5' -> '/dev/ptyy5'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyy6' -> '/dev/ptyy6'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyy7' -> '/dev/ptyy7'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyy8' -> '/dev/ptyy8'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyy9' -> '/dev/ptyy9'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyya' -> '/dev/ptyya'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyyb' -> '/dev/ptyyb'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyyc' -> '/dev/ptyyc'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyyd' -> '/dev/ptyyd'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyye' -> '/dev/ptyye'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyyf' -> '/dev/ptyyf'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyz0' -> '/dev/ptyz0'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyz1' -> '/dev/ptyz1'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyz2' -> '/dev/ptyz2'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyz3' -> '/dev/ptyz3'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyz4' -> '/dev/ptyz4'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyz5' -> '/dev/ptyz5'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyz6' -> '/dev/ptyz6'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyz7' -> '/dev/ptyz7'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyz8' -> '/dev/ptyz8'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyz9' -> '/dev/ptyz9'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyza' -> '/dev/ptyza'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyzb' -> '/dev/ptyzb'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyzc' -> '/dev/ptyzc'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyzd' -> '/dev/ptyzd'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyze' -> '/dev/ptyze'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/ptyzf' -> '/dev/ptyzf'

19:08:42.056 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty' -> '/dev/tty'

19:08:42.057 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty0' -> '/dev/tty0'

19:08:42.057 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty1' -> '/dev/tty1'

19:08:42.057 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty10' -> '/dev/tty10'

19:08:42.057 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty11' -> '/dev/tty11'

19:08:42.057 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty12' -> '/dev/tty12'

19:08:42.057 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty13' -> '/dev/tty13'

19:08:42.057 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty14' -> '/dev/tty14'

19:08:42.057 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty15' -> '/dev/tty15'

19:08:42.057 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty16' -> '/dev/tty16'

19:08:42.057 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty17' -> '/dev/tty17'

19:08:42.057 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty18' -> '/dev/tty18'

19:08:42.057 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty19' -> '/dev/tty19'

19:08:42.057 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty2' -> '/dev/tty2'

19:08:42.097 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty20' -> '/dev/tty20'

19:08:42.097 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty21' -> '/dev/tty21'

19:08:42.097 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty22' -> '/dev/tty22'

19:08:42.097 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty23' -> '/dev/tty23'

19:08:42.097 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty24' -> '/dev/tty24'

19:08:42.097 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty25' -> '/dev/tty25'

19:08:42.097 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty26' -> '/dev/tty26'

19:08:42.097 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty27' -> '/dev/tty27'

19:08:42.097 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty28' -> '/dev/tty28'

19:08:42.097 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty29' -> '/dev/tty29'

19:08:42.097 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty3' -> '/dev/tty3'

19:08:42.097 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty30' -> '/dev/tty30'

19:08:42.097 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty31' -> '/dev/tty31'

19:08:42.097 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty32' -> '/dev/tty32'

19:08:42.097 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty33' -> '/dev/tty33'

19:08:42.097 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty34' -> '/dev/tty34'

19:08:42.097 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty35' -> '/dev/tty35'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty36' -> '/dev/tty36'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty37' -> '/dev/tty37'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty38' -> '/dev/tty38'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty39' -> '/dev/tty39'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty4' -> '/dev/tty4'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty40' -> '/dev/tty40'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty41' -> '/dev/tty41'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty42' -> '/dev/tty42'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty43' -> '/dev/tty43'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty44' -> '/dev/tty44'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty45' -> '/dev/tty45'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty46' -> '/dev/tty46'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty47' -> '/dev/tty47'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty48' -> '/dev/tty48'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty49' -> '/dev/tty49'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty5' -> '/dev/tty5'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty50' -> '/dev/tty50'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty51' -> '/dev/tty51'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty52' -> '/dev/tty52'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty53' -> '/dev/tty53'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty54' -> '/dev/tty54'

19:08:42.098 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty55' -> '/dev/tty55'

19:08:42.130 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty56' -> '/dev/tty56'

19:08:42.130 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty57' -> '/dev/tty57'

19:08:42.130 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty58' -> '/dev/tty58'

19:08:42.130 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty59' -> '/dev/tty59'

19:08:42.130 [I] coldplug.c:126: found (udevdb export) '/sys/devices/virtual/tty/tty6' -> '/dev/tty6'

19:08:42.130 [I] coldplug.c:

----------

## MiPo

(uups... the last lines of my post were missing...)

The last five entries will repeat endless... and my system is sloooooowwwwwwwinngg dooooooooownnnnn...

I actually have no clue, what is going on. I even tried to patch the 0.5.9-r1.ebuild or some more precisely: Starting from the last patches, I commented out all the patches which were made in the src_unpack() section - but also nothing good happened. There are some other things which I suspected (especially _compile(), _install() or _post_install() section), but my knowledge here is real to poor to do something not harmful  :Wink: 

I even looked in the code - but all I saw when printing these strange warnings, the daemon went in an endless loop with a unknown rule in his internal structure... Perhaps somebody could look over my shoulder, or says: must've been this..., or has some other questions - which I will try to answer to track down this strange behaviour.

Thanks! - Michael

----------

## swingman

Something with yesterdays update made hald unhappy.

Starting with hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes gives me bazillions of:

21:55:47.113 [W] device_info.c:983: Unhandled rule (0)!

21:55:47.113 [W] device_info.c:983: Unhandled rule (0)!

21:55:47.113 [W] device_info.c:983: Unhandled rule (0)!

21:55:47.113 [W] device_info.c:983: Unhandled rule (0)!

What to do? I unmerged hal, and reemerged it, just in case I had inadvertedly made some config changes. No change.

   _

/Bjorn

----------

## tuxicated

My HAL also went NUTS after an upgrade to 0.5.9-r1 yesterday. Automatic mounting of DVD disks and USB keys does not work any more. Several times a day, my machine gets REALLY slow because 'hald-addon-storage' eats all CPU. And I did not even insert any device into the computer.

Log says:

```
Jun 18 21:57:11 [kernel] hdc: drive not ready for command

Jun 18 21:57:16 [kernel] hdc: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

Jun 18 21:57:16 [kernel] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 18 21:57:16 [kernel] hdc: drive not ready for command

Jun 18 21:57:21 [kernel] hdc: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

Jun 18 21:57:21 [kernel] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

Jun 18 21:57:21 [kernel] hdc: drive not ready for command

Jun 18 21:57:26 [kernel] hdc: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

Jun 18 21:57:26 [kernel] ide: failed opcode was: unknown

```

Opening a root terminal takes 5 minutes, and killing the HAL process fixes the problem. I'll try reverting to an older HAL...

----------

## JohnN

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

> It got into stable because it works just fine on every machine it was tested on.. including two of mine. Instead of ranting and providing no actual information, how about you try posting details of hardware, software, any custom config changes, and perhaps try to actually help people fix your problem?

 

I'd like to start by learning what to do about the fact that every inserted medium (cd, dvd, flash card, etc.) with KDE running gives me this, which I have no idea what to do about:

 *Quote:*   

> A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal")

 

These media have root-only permissions set which even root doesn't seem to be able to override.

This happened after upgrading from udev-087 to udev-104-r12 and from hal-0.5.5.1-r3 to hal-0.5.7.1-r5 (plus unemerging coldplug as required by the udev upgrade).

(I'm trying very hard not to rant, but it is intensely irritating to have an innocuous-looking upgrade slip into a portage list for a peripheral package that in a stroke changes all my mount points and permissions, ignores all the udev rules that I've written, and means I now have to spend hours and hours trying to get back to the functional, productive system I had two days ago.)

Thanks for any help on this.

----------

## skou

Same here...

/Skou

----------

## skou

I have just updated to hal-0.5.9-r1 and I can confirm this behavior: hal using 100% CPU power.

Working kernel: sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.18-r1

Installed D-Bus: sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2-r2

The following output is from hald when started with:

```
hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes
```

22:51:11.809 [I] hald.c:533: hal 0.5.9

22:51:11.809 [I] hald.c:598: Will not daemonize

22:51:11.809 [I] hald_dbus.c:4807: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-73GJbfcqps,guid=4ccb09331085f687a93c27004676f03f

--- snip --- a lot of devices being registered ---

22:51:12.197 [D] hald_dbus.c:1550: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer, key=smbios.chassis.manufacturer

[11702]: 22:51:12.198 [D] probe-smbios.c:99: Copying system.chassis.type -> smbios.chassis.type

22:51:12.198 [D] hald_dbus.c:1550: udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer, key=smbios.chassis.type

/usr/libexec/hald-probe-smbios exited

22:51:12.198 [W] device_info.c:983: Unhandled rule (0)!

With the last line looping endlessly.

Tell me if you need more info...

[Edit]After updating world/hal I ran etc-update[/Edit]

/SkouLast edited by skou on Tue Jun 19, 2007 5:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## loki_val

Please comment on Bug 182500 to help resolve this issue.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

[mod]I've merged three threads about HAL.[/mod]

Everyone having issues with hal, please confirm you've updated the config files with dispatch-conf, cfg-update or etc-update.

If you've updated the config files, please check bug 182500.

----------

## bluesea

My experience:

I could not get hald to start, either.  Then I discovered that dbus had stopped. I have no idea why.  Once I restarted dbus, hald started up OK.

----------

## swingman

dbus is running. hald starts, that is not the problem. It goes into a tight loop of failures and doesn't respond nor exit. kill -9 is the only way to stop it.

Just downgraded to 0.5.7.1-r5 and it is  working nicely.

   _

/Bjorn

----------

## Simon196405

I posted a bug about this.

It turned out it hat to do something with libgphoto2.

Removing some fdi file from /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/10freedesktop make hal boot again.

I don't know if I will get into problems with gphoto yet.

Simon Siemonsma

----------

## mambro

works automount in gnome for you? With new hal version it stops to work   :Sad: 

----------

## c3l5o

I have a problem with hald... The damn thing keeps looking for DVD's on my DVD-ROM Drive even when it's empty... When I used gnome-light it wasn't a problem as I only had a 3 second system freeze before this, but now with gnome it tries to launch totem... It's a pain in the ass...

The thing is, if I shut hald down it stops doing this...

What could It be? The problem happened on other installations I did...

If any of you could point me in the right direction...

Just remembered the only thing constant is the JMicron PATA controller... My previous board and the new one both have it... It's a new DVD-RW drive and everything else..

----------

## baron162

Hi, 

I had the problem where hald wouldn't even start after the update. 

I solved this by turning on INOTIFY in the kernel. Now hald runs smoothly. I didn't need inotify before, there only came warnings, now it seems it's needed.

it's found:

File Systems -> INOTIFY ...

----------

## Hara

Recompiling linux-headers, glibc and than hal fixed the not starting problem for me.

----------

## STEDevil

 *JohnN wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   A security policy in place prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)" destination "org.freedesktop.Hal") 
> 
> 

 

I had the same crap happening when trying to mount CD/DVD/memorycards for anything that wasnt specifically stated in /etc/fstab

Downgrading from HAL 0.5.9-r1 to 0.5.7.1-r5 and "/etc/init.d/hald restart" fixed things for me.

----------

## OkeyMor57

I have no problem with hal-0.5.9-r1, the only problem is that parted-1.8.8 is out but does not work for hal-0.5.9.1-r1. 

I can install hal after upgrading parted but auto-mount of my usb devices stops.  if I downgrade parted to 1.8.7 everything works fine.

----------

## MiPo

Sorry folks, but even with the new hal-0.5.9-r2 my system is going down, reporting those "Unhandled rule (0)!" endless. The last report about parted could'nt be in my case, cause I've nothing with *parted installed. The only thing I can get rid of the bug is going back to 0.5.7.1-r5 - which we hopefully have in portage for a long time...

I stepped forward to the actual hal ... things went wrong and I stepped back to the old hal and everything is ok, without changing any configuration file!!! So I'm sure there must be some changes in the sources...

Anybody a clue? - Thanks for your help.

----------

## cjubon

 *MiPo wrote:*   

> Sorry folks, but even with the new hal-0.5.9-r2 my system is going down, reporting those "Unhandled rule (0)!" endless.

 

I guess you've libgphoto2 installed with the CAMERAS variable defined in /etc/make.conf.

Try uninstalling it (if you don't need it) or reinstall it with allcameras enabled (i.e. comment out the line with the CAMERAS variable in /etc/make.conf).

libgphoto2 is known to produce fdi files that make hald do strange things, see https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125938 from comment 50 onwards.

----------

## melloferraz

Thanks, thanks , thanks cjubon.

----------

## Panard

 *c3l5o wrote:*   

> I have a problem with hald... The damn thing keeps looking for DVD's on my DVD-ROM Drive even when it's empty... When I used gnome-light it wasn't a problem as I only had a 3 second system freeze before this, but now with gnome it tries to launch totem... It's a pain in the ass...
> 
> 

 

I got the same problem as c3l5o... any idea to solve this issue?

----------

